

What Old Transit Maps Can Teach Us About a City's Future - benbreen
http://www.citylab.com/commute/2014/10/what-old-transit-maps-can-teach-us-about-a-citys-future/381149/

======
peatmoss
Curse you, MARTA! As a Seattleite and urban planner, I have a particular
sadness with respect to MARTA. The plan in the late 1960s was for a heavy
commuter line like BART or MARTA to be built in Seattle with 20% local match,
and 80% federal funds. Seattle voters rejected it. Federal funds went to
Atlanta.

While this was really Seattle's fault, I still find it more convenient to
direct my anger toward Atlanta.

